# Spring '06 Pnw Outbackers Rally Pictures



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

A few shots from the highly acclaimed
*Spring 2006 Pacific Northwest Outbackers Rally*
at the
*Deschutes River State Recreation Area, Oregon*...







































































Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Those are some awesome pics Doug








Thanks for sharing them with the rest of us

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great pics. It looks like everyone enjoyed the rally. Looks like it was a great spot as well









Do you have a who's who for the group shot?

I know you are the one on the conveyor not moving at all









Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Dug,

Great pics! Thanks for sharing.

Looks like a great place for a ralley.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Great pics and Doug you got to love Photo Shop.

Too bad there was not an vantage point where you could see all of the trailers.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, I didn't have a lot of time to really work the pictures over much, but at least this rally I managed to actually post some!









Maybe some of the other attendees can add a few 'personality' shots.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Nice Pics!








Looks like you had a good turn-out for the "highly acclaimed" Rally.

Bob


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Great shots Doug! I love the overhead angle from across the river. Any chance you are going to be posting these "full size" anywhere? Like maybe in the Gallery?

Chet.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

WOW!





















What a great spot! It looks like you guys had some great weather too. I'm looking forward to seeing more pics.

Scott


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Looks like a great spot and a great time! Sorry I missed this one.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

OK -- who brought the pink flamingos?

Those are great pics of a nice spot. Glad you had fun.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Need to be sending some of those to Keystone!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Great pics. It looks like everyone enjoyed the rally. Looks like it was a great spot as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree - looks like a beautiful spot and great weather! I really like that opening shot of all the OB's and the one at "camper level" through the trees.

As a general observation - I'm with Thor - I think all Rally group shots should have a "Who's Who" legend.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> As a general observation - I'm with Thor - I think all Rally group shots should have a "Who's Who" legend.


That would be nice. I, for one, have a tendency to mentally visualize you guys when I'm chatting with you here on the forum and I'd like to be able to put the "real you" picture to that in my head. Of course, except for some of you. And YOU know who you are!









Mark


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Great pix, and super nice camping spot!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Great pics Doug!
This really was a beautiful spot!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Here are a couple. I am going to try and post a 360 of the grounds later.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey David, who is the goofy guy in the Coeur d'Alene shirt?? The DW is going to want a copy of that one.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I PM's the address for the high-rez version of the photo camperandy.

The 360 photo is here *WARNING* it is over *5.00MB* but it turned out great .

360 PNW 2006 Spring

Here is a lowrez version ... kind of lowrez ... sorry modem users.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

That high res 360 is awesome.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Way to go Bluewedge....that looks great. Makes me wish I was there now..


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

THat is awesome 360 picture








How did you do that

Don


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Great pic David! Thanks for sharing!!

snsgraham


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

It was made from 12 different photos 2272x1704 pixels. The camera I have has a stitch mode(helps line up each shot). A software application, photostitch, then joins and crops them.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Really nice pics, guys! Sorry we missed it. We are hoping to be able to go to the fall rally. Where's the picture with the group drinking the kool-aid?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

vdub said:


> Really nice pics, guys! Sorry we missed it. We are hoping to be able to go to the fall rally. Where's the picture with the group drinking the kool-aid?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was too dark and you know it is a secret rite so we can't just be posting pictures of it. Not too sure how many people woke up dead (or wanting to be dead) the next morning as Doug was making them potent but sure was fun.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Beautiful spot for a rally! And it looks like everyone had a great time. Thanks for sharing those great pics!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> vdub said:
> 
> 
> > Really nice pics, guys! Sorry we missed it. We are hoping to be able to go to the fall rally. Where's the picture with the group drinking the kool-aid?
> ...


I for one really enjoyed the kool-aide. Had 2 serverings it was sooo good. Thanks Doug!!


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

And this one is for Jody and Dean...










Chet.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great pictures, Chet!

You are making Jim's job for the Fall Rally *WAY TOO EASY!*
Who can say no to a great rally location like this!
(You know, except for Steve and Brian!







).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Great pictures, Chet!
> 
> You are making Jim's job for the Fall Rally *WAY TOO EASY!*
> Who can say no to a great rally location like this!
> ...


You leave him alone!!


----------

